# Unfinished space - basement - what do I do?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Check with your code officials on what thermal or ignition barriers are required on exposed foams inside living spaces.

Most rigid foams will more than provide a vapor barrier layer.


----------



## lfunk11 (Mar 25, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Check with your code officials on what thermal or ignition barriers are required on exposed foams inside living spaces.
> 
> Most rigid foams will more than provide a vapor barrier layer.


I am in an unincorporated area and thus no codes to check. I am asking how to deal with the area behind the furnace since I can not get any insulation behind there since the space is too tight.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

lfunk11 said:


> I am in an unincorporated area and thus no codes to check. I am asking how to deal with the area behind the furnace since I can not get any insulation behind there since the space is too tight.


Codes are there to protect the homeowner so regardless of enforcement, I would suggest that you follow minimum codes for safety.

If you can get anything behind the furnace, that is not that big of any issue as long as the rest of the basement walls are properly insulated.


----------



## rickcet (Oct 13, 2011)

So what did you end up doing? I am in the same predicament as you.


----------

